# Kubota AV3800 1990-1999



## Island Dan (Oct 27, 2020)

Hi. Anyone out there have a manual or wiring diangram and resistance specs for a Kubota AV3800 generator. It can be switched from 120/240 to only 120 to take advantage of full winding power for 120 volt only. I have a student in one of my classes who brought one in and I want to walk him through testing using the factory resistance tests but cannot locate the specs anywhere. I can meggar it out easily to find faults but want to walk him through it using factory specs/procedures. Can anyone help out here? Thanks Dan


----------



## ToolLover (Jan 13, 2020)

Kubota AV Series: AV1600 AV2500 AV3800 AV4500 AV5500-B & AV6500-B Generator Service Manual: Kubota Manuals: Amazon.com: Books


Kubota AV Series: AV1600 AV2500 AV3800 AV4500 AV5500-B & AV6500-B Generator Service Manual [Kubota Manuals] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. Kubota AV Series: AV1600 AV2500 AV3800 AV4500 AV5500-B & AV6500-B Generator Service Manual



www.amazon.com









Kubota Generator Manuals


Kubota Generator Manual - Click to find Kubota generator manuals



www.generatorpartsmanual.com






Kubota AV Series: AV1600 AV2500 AV3800 AV4500 AV5500-B & AV6500-B Generator Manual Service, Repair & Owners Operators Manuals Shop



Google: kubota av3800 generator manual


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

Island Dan said:


> Hi. Anyone out there have a manual or wiring diangram and resistance specs for a Kubota AV3800 generator. It can be switched from 120/240 to only 120 to take advantage of full winding power for 120 volt only. I have a student in one of my classes who brought one in and I want to walk him through testing using the factory resistance tests but cannot locate the specs anywhere. I can meggar it out easily to find faults but want to walk him through it using factory specs/procedures. Can anyone help out here? Thanks Dan


if he is going to keep the gen set i would advise to get the paper owners manual as well as the full shop manuals for any gen set and gen set engine!
you may not need them today...
but if you are in a pinch later they paper manuals are a good thing to have for all of your equipment!!


----------

